# Oreo is home now....



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

First night at his new home. he puked a little in his crate on the ride home. 

At home now and have been playing with him for a bit in his expen. he doesnt seem to like his crate but he will walk into it.

He's 1 for 1 on the pee pee pad 

Bed time. we turned off the lights and headed to bed. Oreos expen is in the kitchen with his crate, wee wee pad and dome toys. boy is he a sniffer. he likes to follow his nose.

Anyways, he's in the kitchen and were in bed. he's whining alot. its hard to ignore because we have a tennant living downstairs of our house. the whining goes on for 12 minutes and then it stopped. been quite for 30 minutes now. i think we have it lucky... only 12 minutes. we'll see how the rest of the night goes and what the aftermath looks like in the morning.

more to come...off to bed.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! I think you got off easy with 12 minutes! I hope the rest of Oreo's puppyhood is as easy for you 

This is a very exciting time, please post some pictures.


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Yay, Oreo is finally at his home! Other than being tired, I'm sure you and your wife are over the moon. Congrats!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

good morning gang. it's now 6:41pm. about 7 hours of peace and quiet with no whining.

i seriously think i got off lucky. my previous dog, germam sheppard tore through his cage first night home.

will take some pics and post later in the day.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

luckey... miller whined for HALF the night


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wahoooooo!! Congratulations! He was probably so tired from his big day he konked out right away! hope tonight is more of the same!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Congratulations! Sounds like a great first night!! Hope it continues for you!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks all.

Argh...lucky i'm working from home today. Oreo is whining like mad if he doesn't get any attention.

I'm trying the 'let him whine' bit and if he stops for more then 5 seconds i'll go praise him..seems t work on and off but if I leave him alone, he'll stop whining and barking after 15 minutes or so.

He's sitting on my lap right now as i work..he must be bored out of his mind with my work hahaha.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow! He did great! I hope he will continue to do well at night. Can't wait to see some pictures of him in his new home!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Success...sorta.

All he wanted was some attention....so what I did was wait till he was quiet...walked in and praised him for being quiet and took him on my lap as I worked. He fell semi asleep and now I put him back in his expen and he's quiet as a mouse.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

If you're lucky, Roshi must have been a miracle. He didn't whine a bit on his first night! Put him in his crate and he passed out and didn't even want to get up when I took him out for a mid-night potty break. LOL. 

Your little baby is very cute. Roshi doesn't do well being alone in his ex-pen/crate when there's someone out of sight in the house. He likes to be right there with you. Grr. But I just let him bark it out until he's quiet for a bit and then go address him. So good job.

Can't wait to hear more updates!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks all 

Having a puppy really drives your patience.

One good thing is that he has learned his name in about 30 - 45 minutes. He will now come to me when he hears his name about 90% of the time. He's about 50% on the sit command.

He went to the vet yesterday to get his second set of shots (yay, he can now go out safely next week).

We still have issues with being left in the expen that in the kitchen by himself..he'll whine alot.. Last 2 nights we put him in his crate and put him in our room. Not a peep out of him between 11:00pm and 7:30am. I did take him to his expen to the wee wee pad to go pee, not because he whined but i thought he might need a pee break at 4am.

I have a question on poop. Oreo eats at 7:30am and 5:00pm. He poops at around 7-8pm and 3:30am.

I thought it was normal for puppies to poops within 30 minutes of eating...not 10-12 hours after they eat. Is this abnormal? vet said he's fine.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

As for the poop....Yea....I thought so too! But, my Jack is too interested in playing and sniffing. Go for a short walk around the house and praise when he goes potty.

What are you feeding?


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

HavaneseSoon said:


> As for the poop....Yea....I thought so too! But, my Jack is too interested in playing and sniffing. Go for a short walk around the house and praise when he goes potty.
> 
> What are you feeding?


We feed him what the breeder is feeding him. She gave us a bag of NOW dog food. It's rated pretty good but I want to switch him to taste of the wild when we are done this bag.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Congrats on bringing Oreo home!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I think dogs are pretty much like people. I have one who "poops" as soon as she finishes eating, some who do the 30 min to an hour thing and others much later. If he has a pattern, then that's great. Welcome


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Make sure you transition slowly [over a week or two] to the new food or you will learn all about "butt baths." Don't wait until the current puppy food is empty.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the well wishes everyone, I really appreciate it.

Update on Oreo's progress.

Trying to take some pictures but all my pictures is just a black blob hahaha.

Some things about him I never noticed is that he has chocolate hair on the bottom of his paws. His muzzle looks more chocolate then black. He is also chocolate pigmented. His mom was pure chocolate and Dad was cream/tan.

He will now come to me 95% of the time when I call his name and sit 85% of the time. (but he will not goto my wife nor sit for her hahaha)

He understand a firm no and will stop whatever he is doing and look at me.

First time taking him out on the leash, all he did was sit there, bit the leash and refuse to move.

Took him for second and third walk today and he's walking beside me loose leash right beside me 75% of the walk. He'll stop to sniff something but a gentle tug gets him moving right away. I praise him everytime we stop for a break so hopefully he understand he's walking great. He's slightly distracted by people walking and other dogs walking but he just stops, glances and moves on. He won't bark at people/dogs or try to run towards them. He still won't do his business outside but that's my fault and I need to work on that once I can understand his potty schedule better.

I think the separation anxiety is waning. I've been doing the training where you leave the room and come back, each time increasing the time. 

When he's tired of playing he will goto his crate and sleep sometimes, otherwise he's on the doggie cushion in the living room watching TV with us.

He can hold his pee and poo all night. He sleeps with us in his crate on the floor and not a peep from him all night.

We had a couple friends over with thier 2 kids. One is 5 the other is 2 and he just sits there for the kids to pet him. Very cute.

Now I understand what you guys/gals mean by RLH. One minute he's sleeping on his cushion and I turn around the next second and he's running round and rouns the house like a mad dog and plops himself back into the cushion. Funniest thing is he likes to follow my wife or I and as he walks, he's looking at us and walks into everything. The garbage can, the sofa etc. haha These hav's have very unpredictable energy levels.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

Two pics


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Sleeping pics - that is a good way to get shots that are not blurry. I was going to suggest that.

It sounds as if you are really enjoying having Oreo at home. One word of advice: be careful about giving him too much freedom too soon. It is a mistake that most of us have made at one time or another. Natures Miracle to the rescue.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

StarrLhasa said:


> Sleeping pics - that is a good way to get shots that are not blurry. I was going to suggest that.
> 
> It sounds as if you are really enjoying having Oreo at home. One word of advice: be careful about giving him too much freedom too soon. It is a mistake that most of us have made at one time or another. Natures Miracle to the rescue.


Thanks for the tip.

We have an expen set up in the kitchen that we put him in when we are doing things around the house.

Right now he get run of the hallway, kitchen and living room when we are just watching TV. My wife and I watch him like a hawk. He's pretty good with the pee pee pad but he has had a couple accidents. I probably caught half the accidents and put him on the pee pee pad to finish his business.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He does not look like a blob...he is adorable!!!! Looks like an angel to me, sounds like your doing great. More pictures.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Too cute! His first picture looks like he's letting you know "it's exhausting being a puppy." Sounds like you're both doing great.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

StarrLhasa said:


> It sounds as if you are really enjoying having Oreo at home. One word of advice: be careful about giving him too much freedom too soon. It is a mistake that most of us have made at one time or another. Natures Miracle to the rescue.


Can't agree more! I have a bottle at home, my parent's home, and the office!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

I was using some brand I bought from Wal-Mart. I just picked up a bottle of Nature's Miracle.

with these sanitizer/de-odorizers, are they all the same or some work better then others?


----------



## eso (Nov 1, 2009)

He is just adorable! Reminds me of my little guy when he was a pup : )
We're in Vancouver too!


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

eso said:


> He is just adorable! Reminds me of my little guy when he was a pup : )
> We're in Vancouver too!


hurrah! fellow canadian 

your hav is sooooo cute.


----------



## miller123 (Aug 13, 2011)

go vancouverites


----------

